# Monthly Averages of 5 Contest



## leo1007 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys.
Recently, I started to get sub 15 averages of 5s so today I started a new series called Monthly Average on my channel. The purpose of this idea was to note my average of 5 for each month to see how I progress and examine each solve to see what I need to improve on. After further thoughts, I decided to make this an unofficial competition. I don't expect this contest to become big, but if you enter, you get the opportunity to review your solves and track you progress. Also you might get more people to view your channel. So lets move on to how the contest will work.
First lets go over some regulations. 
1. You MUST use official scrambles. 
2. All but one WCA rules apply.
3. Stickerless cubes CAN be utilised.
4. Any sort of cheating or unfair advantages will get you temperately banned. 
5. You CAN use previous AO5 videos if you wish to.
This is an online competition for entertainment so let's make it fair. Yes, you are able to cheat many different ways however I hope that none of you will do so. Prizes might be added in the future (please don't quote me on this). Remember that this is also to track the progress that you have made throughout the months, so giving yourself an unfair advantage (ie: practicing scrambles, or doing a bunch of averages of 5s and picking the best one) will make your proceeding average much more difficult.
This competition is currently in beta mode and the success or failure of this contest will decided if it'll be continued or stopped. I hope that all of you participate, and good luck and thank you for participating! :tu
Here's my entry. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPseSYbOFEM&feature=share


----------

